# A {typical} Broodmare temprament



## myponyisChance (Oct 27, 2015)

Hello everyone, I just wanted to start off with saying that many people have been commenting that I was wrong because they had a very nice, spooky horse. I do too, and all I was doing was sharing a few tips on spooky horses!! So please, if you comment or reply to my threads, keep in mind that was MY personal opinion about that topic. Anyways, about Broodmares.... usually a broodmare is the leader of her heard. She can be bossy and very touchy at times {she would usually act like this when she is in heat} and she can be overpowering. She might snap at other horses and sometimes even unfamiliar humans!! You can buy mare supplements, which can help her attitude. *Please like and give POSITIVE comments if you want to know what can happen when she is pregnant* myponyisChance:runninghorse2::runninghorse2::runninghorse2::runninghorse2:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You seem like you're very young. Not trying to be rude, just making an observation.

A broodmare has nothing to do with where in the herd pecking order the mare falls. A broodmare is simply a name for a mare who is used almost exclusively for breeding. Broodmare should have the same good manners that a riding horse has, especially considering the amount of handling they require throughout their pregnancy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So when I had a band of broodmares all out together they were all leaders of the heard (sic)?

There are as many different temperaments and personalities in broodmares as there are in geldings, maiden mares, fillies, studs...

My main mare was NEVER as you describe, ever....


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree, with Drafty and Golden, having been in the horse breeding business for many years my mares were never anything but compliant and no different from any other horse.

I had one mare who had raced and done very well. She fractured her hock jump racing when she was brought down by another horse. She was put in foal and bred many foals. One year she was empty, she was some distance away from the buildings and I couldn't be bothered to lead her back so I vaulted on her and rode her back bare back in a headcollar, something that she had never done before and some ten years after she had last been ridden. 

Her temperament was the same as it had always been.


----------



## CrossCountry (May 18, 2013)

Honestly not trying to be rude, but I'm not sure what the point of this thread is?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Closing thread for moderating review


----------

